# IBEW apprenticeship interview



## Celtic

Some along the lines of:
What sort of experience you have
Why you want to be an electrician

They are not going to ask you about Ohms law, how to bend pipe, read a print, etc.


----------



## HighWirey

Don't worry, be happy !

_Any_ future employer is looking for a new hire who is presentable, alert, has a little appitude, and sends the message that he will be reliable. You do not have to know squat about the job for which you are applying.

IBEW training will set you up for life.

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## John

Celtic said:


> Some along the lines of:
> What sort of experience you have
> Why you want to be an electrician
> 
> They are not going to ask you about Ohms law, how to bend pipe, read a print, etc.



And the question that I did not have to study for when I applied for my apprenticeship.:thumbsup:

Question: Who is Norman _ _ _ _ _? 

Wrong answer: I do not know :no: 

Right answer: He is my uncle :whistling2:


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Turn up early
do not chew gum
be pleasant
wash/shave/teeth clean 
do not reek of tobacco
do not ask about holidays/days off etc. Nothing worse than interviewing somebody who is more intested about when they do not have to work than when they do
take any qualifications that you have that may be relevant
speak clearly, head up! don't mutter into your shoes

Well that's what I look for anyway:thumbup: 


most important....imagine that the interviewers are all sat on toilets behind the desk. It takes the edge off things:whistling2: 

Good luck


----------



## HighWirey

What Trimix-leccy said!

Tri,

Kind'a difficult to instill those concepts into pups, isn't it?

Glad to be out of the loop . . .

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## Trimix-leccy

It appears to be prevalent amongst the younger generation; poor diction.
I am 51 [in my eyes not old] One of the lads [22 years old] that I dive with regularly last year got a 1st Class Honours Degree in Quantum Physics, he is now being fully funded [ie he gets paid for it!!] on a combined Masters /Ph.D........so he is not thick! I cannot understand a word he says! [not the context, but the actual words coming out of his mouth!!]

I have to get himto repeat everything 3 times, and he is constantly chewing.
Not a smoker though!!!!


----------



## LGLS

John said:


> And the question that I did not have to study for when I applied for my apprenticeship.:thumbsup:
> 
> Question: Who is Norman _ _ _ _ _?
> 
> Wrong answer: I do not know :no:
> 
> Right answer: He is my uncle :whistling2:


Does that still hold any water these days in your local?


----------



## HighWirey

"Does that still hold any water these days in your local?"

Lawn, 

Since I went rat (27 years) been kind'a out of the loop on the "Who is Norman" quiz. Will you enlighten me?

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## John

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Does that still hold any water these days in your local?


I am not in the union now, but in 1972 it was the most important question to answer "correctly". Otherwise you failed the selection exam. I am not sure how it is now.


----------



## randomkiller

Like you have been told by others: show up early, clean, and neat. No ass hanging pants, funky board shorts or odd colored hair. Leave the nose rings or other silver masses home. No ebonics or street mumbo jumbo. And don't gasp when they ask........How do you feel about random drug testing?


----------



## brian john

High:
in the 70's (same local you are taliking about I bet) I was told not asked, you have no family in this local have you considered becoming a plumber SERIOUSLY!


----------



## TOOL_5150

Big R said:


> I have the interview coming up. I understand it is a comittee interview - I have never done an interview like that before. Any tips and what kinds of questions should I be prepared for.


Hey Big R.... When they ask you "what do you think an electrician does in a days work" the IMPROPER answer is: install light fixtures, put up conduit, pull wire, install plugs and light switches.

THe PROPER answer is: They use shovels to dig trenches, use saws and conduit benders to install conduit, use scaffolding and ladders to get where they cant reach. They crawl under houses and in hot attics, they usually work in the elements... etc you see what im getting at? I just had a friend get into the IBEW, and he failed the first time because he answered the improper way - the table of like 15 guys interviewing you want to make sure you know what an electrician does before they let you in, they dont want you to think an electrician plays with wires all day and does nothing else, then you find out it is a hard job and drop out.

Good luck man!

~Matt


----------



## goose134

5150 has it. I interviewed right around 2000 and I made it sound like we defused bombs while carrying crates of fittings inside of trenches full of water that was too muddy to see through. Man, if you think that trimming switches (or tell them you think this) is the height of electrical prowess, you WILL be turned away. I was honest, I told them that yes, the money was a factor, I knew that I would be slingling rigid in a trench, and working on 40 ft. lifts. Be realistic and up front. That is all ANYONE can ask. Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## John

Big R

The best answer to ANY question is: "I am willing to do what ever it takes to get the job done" and look them directly in the eye when you say it.

Good Luck and enjoy the ride that has not yet begun. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick

Ok I give, Who is Norman?


----------



## goose134

Your old uncle Norman? He was superintendent for ABC lighting for a while, but now he's running work for Huff 'n Puff Electric. You guys go waaaaay back.


----------



## John

gilbequick said:


> Ok I give, Who is Norman?


Norman WAS my uncle. Back then you had to know someone influential or had to have relative in the local in order to get into the IBEW apprenticeship program. In 1972 there was a very high demand to get into the apprenticeship program because of the Vietnam War. If you were in an “approved” apprenticeship program you were deferred from being drafted. I did not make it because my uncle Norman was not as influential as someone else’s Uncle and I got drafted. When I got out I applied again and was accepted because of my uncle Norman (with a little more influence this time) and my military experience.


----------



## LGLS

John said:


> I am not in the union now, but in 1972 it was the most important question to answer "correctly". Otherwise you failed the selection exam. I am not sure how it is now.


Well since the 80's in my local, and a few others that I know of the desire to "keep it in the family" has diminished, if not the feds have outright taken over the entire apprentice selection process. 

Most unions have realized the folly of country-club unionism. MOST that is, I know I'll never be a dockworker. :whistling2:


----------



## LGLS

randomkiller said:


> Like you have been told by others: show up early, clean, and neat. No ass hanging pants, funky board shorts or odd colored hair. Leave the nose rings or other silver masses home. No ebonics or street mumbo jumbo. And don't gasp when they ask........How do you feel about random drug testing?


It helps to not have a tattoo crawling up your neck as well.


----------



## HighWirey

"Trimix-leccy 
51 years old and a Junior"

Tri,

I'll see your 51, and raise you by 12!

Believe we are fighting an uphill battle with those youngsters.

I visited a Burger King 'restaurant' recently for one of their deathburgers. Was greeted by a nice young counterman, repleat with somekind'a eyebrow and lip decorations. When he greeted me I saw sumpthing shinney in the middle of his tongue? Made me feel creepy. Only thing I left the store with was a bad taste in my mouth, even without that burger . . .

I guess hiring managers everywhere now-a-days are strapped by so many regs that they must deal with what they are 'brung', and hire some of 'em.

Glad To Be Gone.

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## HighWirey

"in the 70's (same local you are taliking about I bet) I was told not asked, you have no family in this local have you considered becoming a plumber SERIOUSLY!"

Well don't leave me hang'in . . .
Were you indentured into Local 2_ (_ pronounced to rhyme with six), or did you apply some where else. In retrospect, I should have stayed in D.C. Good men there . . .

My hindsight is 20-20, just like everyone else Monday morning !

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## Celtic

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It helps to not have a tattoo crawling up your neck as well.



Yea...they prefer you get inked up AFTER you're hired :whistling2:


----------



## brian john

IMO:

Be neat and presentable.
Answer all questions honestly.
Do not BS the interviewers.
Do not give more information than necessary, do not talk to much.
Be polite.
Hope for the best.


----------



## bigmoe

well, here in tenn we dont have that hard of a time at it. but the union in the south is nothing like it is up north. just have to show up here and act like you are interested in the job. but dont sweat it. and good luck


----------



## Big R

Thanks for the tips and keep them coming if you got them. I do have a strong desire to work in the electrical field -lol. I actually had applied and taken the aptitude test last spring and was set up for an interview but I had just taken a job with the Postal Service and wasn't able to make it. I know being an apprentice kind of has connotations of being real young (i.e. just out of high school) and I will be turning 27 next month - I hope that isn't a negetive in the eyes of the committee.


----------



## BryanMD

Big R said:


> Thanks for the tips and keep them coming if you got them. I do have a strong desire to work in the electrical field -lol. I actually had applied and taken the aptitude test last spring and was set up for an interview but I had just taken a job with the Postal Service and wasn't able to make it. I know being an apprentice kind of has connotations of being real young (i.e. just out of high school) and I will be turning 27 next month - I hope that isn't a negetive in the eyes of the committee.


Actually that is a real positive.

Young enough to not question your ability to do the grunt work and old enough to appreciate the opportunity of the training.

One last tip:
If your hands aren't already calloused up from work... do something about that. If REAL short of time... mix up some sakcrete by hand the night before. Serious.

Good luck with it.


----------



## sundogusa

John said:


> Big R
> 
> The best answer to ANY question is: "I am willing to do what ever it takes to get the job done" and look them directly in the eye when you say it.


Yes, and for some that is the best LIE they will tell. Once hired, it seems, the younger generation can't remember that they actually said--


John said:


> Big R
> 
> The best answer to ANY question is: "I am willing to do what ever it takes to get the job done" and look them directly in the eye when you say it.


And they say I have "CRS." "Can't Remember Stuff"


----------



## liverstos

Wear a dress shirt, pants and tie. Be respectful, polite, but most importantly, let them know that you have a burning desire to be an electrician, and you will do fine.


----------



## faber307

The degree of difficutly on the apptitude test surprises me for apprentice application at our local.

click the blue link "apptitude test"

I'm not stupid, but I couldn't pass walking in cold.

http://www.ibew692.org/index.cfm?zone=/unionactive/view_page.cfm&page=Apprenticeship20Info


----------



## brian john

High Wire:

Missed your question, I worked open shop, got all my masters and got in the back door.


----------



## Percheron49

A lot of good post on this one. I just went through the process of interviewing 15 wanna be industrial electricians. The kid that won out was the one that used the earlier mentioned line "whatever it takes to get the job done". The good thing was that he qualified that statement by adding "...safely and by the book."

I'm always afraid of hiring some hero that ends up getting himself or others killed by taking a shortcut. The priorities I set with both the plant and my electrical contracting are: (1) Safety, safety, safety (2) Do it right and by the book (NEC) the first time (I don't care how long it takes) (3) If you don't know, don't guess - ASK.

Good luck on the interviews.


----------



## arichard21

I am going on my interview tonight... very nervous right now! When you don't go on an interview in so many years it's pretty nerve racking! Big R, where are you located? I an in Upstate NY - Local 910. I will be sure to tell them I am related to Norman!!! :laughing: 


In all seriousness, there is some great advice here. I am glad I found it!


----------



## Big R

I'm in Minneapolis, MN area.


----------



## arichard21

Well, I had my interview yesterday and am pretty confident I did well. I think I really nailed it towards the end when they asked about my current employment and the possibility of getting called for work on short notice, and I told them that it was a concern, but like with every problem there is a solution... just have to look hard enough to find it.


They all nodded theirs heads in unison agreeing with me.


----------



## Big R

Did they ask that because you are planning on keeping your current job or what? I thought when you were accepted into the program you are working close to 40hrs and going to school 1 day/week.


----------



## peter

hello,can anyone help solve a problem with me?im doing some refresher training for my job as an electrical engineer,and its been so long since i had done my initial training i seem to of forgotten loads!

i need to calculate the length of constantan wire,diameter 0.710mm,which has a resistance of a 1.00ohms resistivity= 49uohms cm?

if anyone could help it would be much appreciated

regards

([email protected])


----------



## arichard21

Big R said:


> Did they ask that because you are planning on keeping your current job or what? I thought when you were accepted into the program you are working close to 40hrs and going to school 1 day/week.


 
No, they asked me that because I am currently employed and wanted to know what kind of transition it would be from leaving my current job to starting the apprenteship. 

They said if you are accepted, you don't start right away. It is when the next class starts (september) or if there is a huge demand for work beforethat then they start pulling names from the list. Could be 1 week notice, could be 1 day notice.


----------



## LGLS

Do your own homework kid.



peter said:


> hello,can anyone help solve a problem with me?im doing some refresher training for my job as an electrical engineer,and its been so long since i had done my initial training i seem to of forgotten loads!
> 
> i need to calculate the length of constantan wire,diameter 0.710mm,which has a resistance of a 1.00ohms resistivity= 49uohms cm?
> 
> if anyone could help it would be much appreciated
> 
> regards
> 
> ([email protected])


----------



## arichard21

Okay, anyone else who has already been through the process want to answer a few questions for me? Well, not really answer a question, but just help me out.


I got my letter today from them saying that I have been accepted. It said that my oral interview results were a 59.80 on a 0 to 100 scale. Doesn't sound too good... but it says I am #14 on the list??? Either I am 14 out of 15 or I scored REALLY high on the written test.


Any thoughts?


----------



## LGLS

arichard21 said:


> Okay, anyone else who has already been through the process want to answer a few questions for me? Well, not really answer a question, but just help me out.
> 
> 
> *I got my letter today from them saying that I have been accepted. *
> 
> It said that my oral interview results were a 59.80 on a 0 to 100 scale. Doesn't sound too good... but it says I am #14 on the list??? Either I am 14 out of 15 or I scored REALLY high on the written test.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


All you need to understand is highlighted. :thumbup:


----------



## alca82

arichard21, I wish you all the best. Can you name some questions they asked you ?


----------



## arichard21

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> All you need to understand is highlighted. :thumbup:


OH ya, I am definatly excited about that. I was just curious if anyone else had any thoughts about maybe how many people they take at a time, etc.



alca82 said:


> arichard21, I wish you all the best. Can you name some questions they asked you ?


Alot of basic interview questions... why I wanted to get in, waht kind of experience I had, if I had a problem working outside in winters, working in ditches, etc. Nothing really out of the ordinary.


----------



## alca82

Thanks a lot,

for the last 4 years I have been working mainly outside year round high on the ladders, roofs, scaffolds and in narrow spaces too, so it should be ok


----------



## Celtic

alca82 said:


> Thanks a lot,
> 
> for the last 4 years I have been working mainly outside year round high on the ladders, roofs, scaffolds and in narrow spaces too, so it should be ok


Why?

No doubt you'll end up working in finished office spaces :laughing:


----------



## arichard21

Celtic said:


> Why?
> 
> No doubt you'll end up working in finished office spaces :laughing:


Wouldn't that be nice...


----------



## Big R

arichard21 - 

How long after your interview did you recieve the letter?


----------



## arichard21

It was actually only a few days. Interview was on the 28th, the letter was dated the 30th and I got it on Feb 2nd.


----------



## cubbybear

arichard21,

Congratulations on being accepted into the apprenticeship! How soon do you begin working, and when do classes begin? I've heard that it varies for different locals.

I've also interviewed in the past couple months here, at the Cleveland and Akron JATC's, and have been placed on their ranking lists for possible selection. I've been told that for those selected, apprenticeship classes begin in August for Cleveland, and in September for Akron. When I interviewed in Akron a couple weeks ago, they said that depending on the work picture and need for new apprentices, that we could be notified to begin working at any time.


----------



## arichard21

cubbybear said:


> arichard21,
> 
> Congratulations on being accepted into the apprenticeship! How soon do you begin working, and when do classes begin? I've heard that it varies for different locals.
> 
> I've also interviewed in the past couple months here, at the Cleveland and Akron JATC's, and have been placed on their ranking lists for possible selection. I've been told that for those selected, apprenticeship classes begin in August for Cleveland, and in September for Akron. When I interviewed in Akron a couple weeks ago, they said that depending on the work picture and need for new apprentices, that we could be notified to begin working at any time.


Well, I may not be starting as soon as I thought I might... I guess I didn't do as well as I thought...

Right now I rank 14 out of 20. They are only taking 10 this class starting in september, so I may be waiting until NEXT time around. I think how soon someone will start is directly related to where you rank, how many people they take at a time and when the next class is.


----------



## Big R

If you don't mind saying - why do you think you were ranked 14?


----------



## arichard21

Well, I am still a bit confused on that. When it comes to the test, I am not sure if that is a factor or not because on the letter I got it said i was ranked 14, based on my interview score of 58.60 on a 0-100 scale.

I *thought* where you fell on the list was a combination of test score and interview score.

As for the interview itself, I thought it went well... there was alot of head-nodding (in a good way), but then I find out I only scored half of the possible points????


----------



## alca82

I wonder if people from last year are still on waiting list combined with this years candidates or all of them have been hired already? Anyone has any ideas regarding this ?


----------



## arichard21

Well, theoredicly someone could sit on the list for 2 full calander years (at least here, that is how long you will stay on the list for) without getting hired, because as new people take the test and interview, they could score higher and be above you on the list.

Then again, there could be people who take the test and then get on the list and turn it down when their name comes up.


----------



## LGLS

arichard21 said:


> Well, I may not be starting as soon as I thought I might... I guess I didn't do as well as I thought...
> 
> Right now I rank 14 out of 20. They are only taking 10 this class starting in september, so I may be waiting until NEXT time around. I think how soon someone will start is directly related to where you rank, how many people they take at a time and when the next class is.


Actually, how soon you start WORKING is determined on how loud the contractors bitch about the billions they're losing.:blink:


----------



## Celtic

arichard21 said:


> Well, I may not be starting as soon as I thought I might... I guess I didn't do as well as I thought...
> 
> Right now I rank 14 out of 20. They are only taking 10 this class starting in september, so I may be waiting until NEXT time around. I think how soon someone will start is directly related to where you rank, how many people they take at a time and when the next class is.


Being #14 on a 20 name list for 10 slots is NOT the end.

Some of those in the top ten(TT) may not follow up. Sounds insane but it happens. Some of the TT may grow impatient at having to wait a month or two or three or four before being called to work....they may decide to be car salesmen or something or any 1 of 100 other scenarios.
Even after the TT get called to work, some may feel this is NOT what they thought it would be...maybe he's an a-hole and gets put with an a-hole JW and quits the whole program.

It's a crazy world with crazy people.....sheet happens.


----------



## arichard21

Oh I agree. That was pretty much just the initial "bummed out" reaction from me. I am confident that I will get in at some point. I really want this. If nothing happens in the next 6 months, I am going to re-interview and see if I can get a better interview score. In the meantime, back to the daily grind.


----------



## Celtic

You might also one of the agents/JATC board members if they have "summer helpers".

Basically, you work alongside the JWs and such, but your status is not that of "member" - you DO get paid...how much will vary by local, but I imagine it wouldn't be lower than 1st year rate.

Something like this keeps your face in their heads, shows a desire to perform, etc etc etc.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Don't they normally do the srud testing after they actually call you in - you may loose a few of those during that also. If your 14 and they're taking 10, I would think you still have a shot!


----------



## Big R

What is srud testing?


----------



## Chicagoguy

Sorry about that, I meant drug testing.... I am on my computer all day working, my fingers must have gone numb for a second....


----------



## alca82

When you finish apprenticeship, you become journeyman technician, after that you may become foreman right? whats next ? *
*


----------



## Celtic

alca82 said:


> When you finish apprenticeship, you become journeyman technician, after that you may become foreman right? whats next ?


Not quite.
NOT all helpers will last the duration ....some will drop out, some get kicked out, etc.
NOT all JW are created equal - in spite of them having attended the same classes :blink:.

Look at it as high school all over again...there were some guys you just knew were going to go onto bigger and better things. Same in the JATC programs
Some guys will have a natural knack for understanding all things electrical....some guys are natural leaders. Between those two groups are your foremen. Not all JW can be foremen--not all JW even want to be foremen.

Let's assume you are one of the few JWs that excel. :thumbup:
So you become a foreman...BUT, it might be only one job....or it could be for a few jobs. You could bounce from job to job, contractor to contractor being a foreman.
Next logical step would be Assistant General Foreman, then General Foreman...sometimes you skip the AGF level and go right to GF.
From there you could easily move onto Project/Job Super or Project Manager.

It will become what you make of it.
Think "lifter or leaner" as you see guys on the job/in school. :thumbsup:
Which will you be?


----------



## Chicagoguy

Celtic, you just motivated me more than I already was.....Thanks - I believe I fit that mold you described, now I just need to back it up with my actions!!!


----------



## LGLS

Celtic said:


> Let's assume you are one of the few JWs that excel. :thumbup:
> So you become a foreman...


No no no. If you become a journeyman that excels, you most definately will never become a foreman.


----------



## Celtic

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No no no. If you become a journeyman that excels, you most definately will never become a foreman.


Well...there is also the :
The those that can do, those that can't lead.

IMHO, the latter of the two is discovered quickly and the job is a reflection of his inadequacies.


----------



## alca82

Celtic, can you name the responsibilities which everyone of these guys (JW, foreman, assistant foreman, general foreman, project manager) has?


----------



## Celtic

Briefly....
The JW is responsible for installing
The foreskin is responsible for the layout
The AGF/GF will layout the work to the foreman, schedule and co-ordinate with other trades
The PM keep the job from completely going in the crapper.


Obviously, it's a bit more involved, and the responsibilities increase as you move up the ladder.

Do you want more or are you satisfied with the short version?


----------



## oldman

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No no no. If you become a journeyman that excels, you most definately will never become a foreman.


ain't that the truth...


----------



## alca82

Celtic, short version is good , thanks a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic

alca82 said:


> Celtic, short version is good , thanks a lot :thumbsup:


No problem...ask away...I'm a fountain of uselessness :laughing: - wait'll I get on the game show circuit :thumbup:


----------



## alca82

Today I went through the interview process and I would like to send a group thank you letter, but the thing is I don't remember names of those 4 gentlemen. I called office and they told me to send it to general office. The only concern I have is to whom should this letter be addressed ? :001_huh: Or should I just discard this idea about the letter. Any suggestions? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Celtic

alca82 said:


> Today I went through the interview process and I would like to send a group thank you letter, but the thing is I don't remember names of those 4 gentlemen.


A thank you letter to the board that interviewed you?


----------



## alca82

yes :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic

alca82 said:


> yes :thumbsup:


No:thumbdown:


LOL...that looks funny.


Seriously..no, don't.
The azz kissing will commence with the first paycheck....or not....no ace kissing please. :thumbup:


----------



## alca82

OK :thumbup: I thought I should treat it like a regular job interview ... Thanks


----------



## Celtic

alca82 said:


> OK :thumbup: I thought I should treat it like a regular job interview ... Thanks



Construction is not a "regular" job :no: ....look at all the irregulars here. :laughing:


----------



## alca82

Anyone from local 701 Illinois here? I wonder how long it will take to announce them interview scores and rankings. Its been a week since last interview day...


----------



## Big R

Well I just had my interview. There were about 7 of us waiting when I got there and I was pretty much the last one interviewed (had to wait over an hour from the time I was scheduled). I don't think it went so good. Hard to tell when the interview is desinged to last only about 10min., but I don't think I was as articulate as I had hoped to be. I guess I'll find out in a week though with the results.


----------



## RUSSIAN

alca82 said:


> Anyone from local 701 Illinois here? I wonder how long it will take to announce them interview scores and rankings. Its been a week since last interview day...


I'm not from your local, but I believe it's pretty similar. I found out my rank in a couple of weeks, and offered a job about 8 months later. The whole process took almost 1.5 years(the jatc made a mistake, and it should have been a year) regardless, it was the best career move, And I couldn't be happier(I worked nonunion for 3 years prior)


----------



## joeyuk

I thought they made someone foreman to get the tools out of their hands. :whistling2:


----------



## Celtic

joeyuk said:


> I thought they made someone foreman to get the tools out of their hands. :whistling2:


Those that can DO
Those that can't LEAD
:laughing:

In the old days...you remember them days, right?...it meant something to be a foreman...nowadays, not so much....but there is still some need for intelligent foreman ~ someday the real GF's will all be gone....and then what? A dim bulb can't run a job of 75+ men very efficiently.


----------



## alca82

RUSSIAN said:


> I'm not from your local, but I believe it's pretty similar. I found out my rank in a couple of weeks, and offered a job about 8 months later. The whole process took almost 1.5 years(the jatc made a mistake, and it should have been a year) regardless, it was the best career move, And I couldn't be happier(I worked nonunion for 3 years prior)


Anybody else had to wait this long ?


----------



## LGLS

Every local works different. There is no set timeframe. One of our apprentice classes waited 2 years to start school, then after the 1st semester, had the 2nd semester suspended until the following year.


----------



## alca82

That really tests your patience I guess


----------



## headrec

I would have to guess its the unions way of saying "Welcome to the club. Get in line with everyone else."


----------



## LGLS

No it was the unions way of saying, since we opened the apprenticeship, the economy has taken an unexpected downturn. We cannot employ more apprentices only to put journeymen out of work. (about 10% were on the bench at the time.) When the work picks up, we'll resume the program.


----------



## dogboy831

hello, 
glad to have found this site. Im an apprentice on the wait list like some of you guys and it can make you so anxious. My score was 73.12 percent and im hoping to get somekind of idea if I'll be hired. I applied to 332 and got my score back in November. Good luck to all the other applicants


----------



## headrec

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No it was the unions way of saying, since we opened the apprenticeship, the economy has taken an unexpected downturn. We cannot employ more apprentices only to put journeymen out of work. (about 10% were on the bench at the time.) When the work picks up, we'll resume the program.


Sorry bad joke.:laughing: Maybe I should have put a wink after my comment.

I am currently waiting to join my local union as well and what what he said is pretty much the impression I got from speaking to several people. I would expect work to pick up as the weather gets nicer and nicer.


----------



## alca82

Today I received a call from my local and they asked me to come in and sign papers, so I am officially in :thumbsup: Thanks everyone who provided information and tips which helped me to get through the whole admission process.
Good luck and patience to you guys who are still waiting


----------



## RUSSIAN

dogboy831 said:


> hello,
> glad to have found this site. Im an apprentice on the wait list like some of you guys and it can make you so anxious. My score was 73.12 percent and im hoping to get somekind of idea if I'll be hired. I applied to 332 and got my score back in November. Good luck to all the other applicants


I'm a member of 332. We have been taking in alot of apprentices in the last few years, but the process still usually takes about a year. They will be starting a new class soon I believe, but depending on when you interviewed you may have to wait until the next class. if you have any questions feel free to ask.


alca82, Congrats brother.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Congratulations Alca82 - that is AWESOME news!


----------



## headrec

alca82 said:


> Today I received a call from my local and they asked me to come in and sign papers, so I am officially in :thumbsup: Thanks everyone who provided information and tips which helped me to get through the whole admission process.
> Good luck and patience to you guys who are still waiting


Nice man congrats! That is awesome!

Hopefully I get a call soon!:thumbup:


----------



## jeremy1123

*Interview*

 I had my interview yesterday and I was so nervous. I dont think I did very well because of my nerves. I was fine until I got there and I seen eight other people that looked petrified, After sitting with them for an hour it definitly rubbed off. I know I did well on my test, but I suppose the interview has the largest factor on your overall score.


----------



## Big R

I believe the test gets you the interview but ultimately the interview and whatever relevant experience you bring determines your rank among the pool of elgibles. I recently had my interview and was ranked 65 out of 100 and found out that puts me behind 53 guys in the pool plus 35 laid off apprentices that need to be hired first. Not too encouraging.


----------



## jeremy1123

I got my letter the other day and all I was told is that I was not in the top twelve. Other than that they offer no other ranking of any kind. I could be 13 or 150 or anywhere in between.They told me that it is usually very had to get into my nearest local on the first time, seeing that they only take between 5 and 8 people each time.Not encouraging either!


----------



## Big R

People don't get in there first time? How does that work. My local won't give another interview unless you prove 1000 work hours or after the 2 years have expired your application.


----------



## mrpacijr

what did you guys wear? Or do you suggest to wear, my Interview is next Friday?? Thanks!


----------



## Chicagoguy

mrpacijr said:


> what did you guys wear? Or do you suggest to wear, my Interview is next Friday?? Thanks!


I along with many others had on a shirt, tie and dress pants... For those that didn't wear at least a collared shirt and descent pants heard it from the members running the interview... Their exact comment to those people went something like, "You guys are here to potentially get hired/establish a career and you guys dress up like you guys are going to the bar - it's obvious to see who really wants this and who thinks this is a game."


----------



## Waterb96

alca82: Congrats to you! I am going to apply to local 701 soon and had some questions. I sent an email to you. Can you tell me a few more things about your interview/test process there? Feel free to email me back with the answers. Thanks!


----------



## skinnyj41004

I had applied at 212 in Cincinnati and went through the test and interview inside of about two months. As of this past monday I am 8th on the list. The bad news is I heard they are talking about laying off with work being slow. As far as what to wear, I wore nice pants, and a polo shirt. I fit in with the ones giving the interviews.


----------



## Shep

*Interview score*

I just recieved my interview score of 77.5 from _IBEW Local 855. It has no ranking. Does anyone know if this is an OK score and if familiar with this local what are my chances of getting in anytime soon. Thinking about just calling the local soon._
_Thanks _


----------



## Big R

A 77.5 is a very good score. I had a 65 and was 53 on the registar list. My local is very big however. Since my March interview they got 35 laid off apprentices back to work and hired about 25 off the list. I am getting close but need to make the top before another round of interviews next month.


----------



## Shep

*Interview score*

Thanks, it can be nerve wracking waiting on something you want so bad. I emailed my local to see if they could give me a ranking or something. Good luck!


----------



## Big R

That's what I did. The director of my local apprentice program is pretty good and letting me know where I stand.


----------



## Shep

Just got an e-mail back said that they don't anticipate getting to me this September, and they can not give me my ranking...maybe next year.


----------



## gilbequick

I'm in the same waiting game. I don't think my wait will be nearly that long though. It IS nerve racking. I'm so anxious to go to work for a big company and learn new things, and I'm so tired of doing the same bs day after day working for a bunch of bad attitude supervisors.


----------



## Silverback

Big R said:


> A 77.5 is a very good score. I had a 65 and was 53 on the registar list. My local is very big however. Since my March interview they got 35 laid off apprentices back to work and hired about 25 off the list. I am getting close but need to make the top before another round of interviews next month.


 
Did you get your top 25 letter? I got around the same score you did and received my letter friday of last week.


----------



## duff7830

i have my interview monday for 351 out of jersey. i was planning on wearing a suit to the interview. do you feel that i will be too overdressed?


----------



## Big R

I seen some in a suit when I went for an interview. The comittee wasn't wearing more than button shirt and pants and that is what I wore also.


----------



## LGLS

duff7830 said:


> i have my interview monday for 351 out of jersey. i was planning on wearing a suit to the interview. do you feel that i will be too overdressed?


A suit is fine. Armani is the suit they prefer... :thumbup:


----------



## Big R

Maybe rent a tuxedo. Get the butler look going.


----------



## duff7830

armani is nice but i like the tux idea better...on a serious note im just trying to keep the nerves down. my cousin who interviewed and got accepted 2 years ago said it was a pretty laid back interview and they bust alot of chops, but i don't want to make it seem like i'm too calm and i'm not taking it seriously.


----------



## Big R

Ya it is laid back just 8 or so guys sitting around a table taking turns asking questions. Just make sure and give a firm handshake. Limp shakers are maked down from the get-go.


----------



## ideafx

Can someone give me an idea of what types of questions are asked during the interview?


----------



## Big R

Mostly the questions are situational. Such as, tell me about a project that you completed from start to finish. Discribe a conflict in the work environment and how you handled it.


----------



## cosmikx

Ok I just finished my third interview yesterday,not with the same local ibew all different locals within SF BAY AREA. I was just wondering, yesterdays interview seemed to go real well. I also noticed that after the interview yesterday the hiring committee all gave me a handshake. My other two interviews before this, they never gave me a handshake. Is this like a secret brotherhood way of saying I am in? Or am I just thinking more highly of my interview yesterday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kylegod

Chicagoguy said:


> Don't they normally do the srud testing after they actually call you in - you may loose a few of those during that also. If your 14 and they're taking 10, I would think you still have a shot!


hey great site. I go for my interview tonight. Do they drug test at the interview. Because I've been taking vicodin for an injury and am just curious if I have to pee in a cup tonight


----------



## JohnJ0906

kylegod said:


> hey great site. I go for my interview tonight. Do they drug test at the interview. Because I've been taking vicodin for an injury and am just curious if I have to pee in a cup tonight


You might want to take the prescription with you.
A little late now to get a note from your doctor.


----------



## kylegod

yeah I guess it is. Is it normal though for a drug test the night of your interview. I can't see how it would be


----------



## Big R

They said during my interview they would need a stool sample, urine sample, hair sample, and to top it off...a semen sample. Geeeeze...what next Eh?

Well...as I had to be somewhere in 15 minutes and this request appeared to take a bit longer than I had time to spare....I asked if it was OK if I just left my underwear...that outa cover it.

No call backs from the JATC...kinda odd?


----------



## kylegod

so that's a no?


----------



## LGLS

cosmikx said:


> Ok I just finished my third interview yesterday,not with the same local ibew all different locals within SF BAY AREA. I was just wondering, yesterdays interview seemed to go real well. I also noticed that after the interview yesterday the hiring committee all gave me a handshake. My other two interviews before this, they never gave me a handshake. Is this like a secret brotherhood way of saying I am in? Or am I just thinking more highly of my interview yesterday. Thanks in advance.


:laughing:

Youth is wasted on the young...


----------



## LGLS

The 60's and 70's are over. If you're using, they will find out, and typically if during the 1st 3 years of apprenticeship you test positive, you're out. Random and mandatory drug testing is being worked into the contract language of every IBEW local.


----------



## randomkiller

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The 60's and 70's are over. If you're using, they will find out, and typically if during the 1st 3 years of apprenticeship you test positive, you're out. Random and mandatory drug testing is being worked into the contract language of every IBEW local.


Who told you I test all the new guys???


----------



## cosmikx

Youth is Wasted on Young???


----------



## randomkiller

cosmikx said:


> Youth is Wasted on Young???


 
Only because they are too stupid and hard headed to realize all the freedom and benefits they have on their side.


----------



## LGLS

cosmikx said:


> Youth is Wasted on Young???


Sorry, I had no other way to respond to the secret handshake / grand-poohbah reference. Kid, it's the IBEW not the ancient order of Stonecutters...


----------



## duff7830

had my interview yesterday and it was quick!!!!!!....i was scheduled to have my interview at 9am got there at like 840 went in the room at 855 and was in my car half way down the street when i looked at the clock and it was 902. only asked my 3 questions and boom i was out the door. i think i answered them very well and i am confidant i made a good impression.


----------



## 113495

what were the questions?


----------



## vscott88

I am going to take the test for Local 11 L.A County I am confident I will pass I have a letter of recommendation what should I do with it. Give it to the board during the interview?


----------



## LGLS

You can tell them you have the letter, but might not hold much weight depending on who wrote it.


----------



## Big R

If it was your mom or dad that wrote the letter I would probably not even mention it.


----------



## vscott88

Big R said:


> If it was your mom or dad that wrote the letter I would probably not even mention it.


 No hahaha it wasnt he is a manager for an electrical supply store and a switch gear specialist hampton tedder electric high voltage specialist


----------



## Dtothej

Would it be a good idea to sort of tell a joke during the interview? Or should it be kept more serious?

Something like when they ask "Why do you want to become an electrician?"

"Well I want to become an electrician because I was told electricians get to hang out with a stripper, mount boxes, and pull their own wire all day. All jokes aside I want to become an electrician because....yada yada yada."

I usually think standing out in an environment where lots of people are being interviewed can be a big help. Sometimes telling a little joke help lighten the mood and help them remember you a bit more. You guys think this could hurt my interview score? Should i just stay serious?


----------



## brian john

> Would it be a good idea to sort of tell a joke during the interview? Or should it be kept more serious?
> 
> Something like when they ask "Why do you want to become an electrician?"
> 
> "Well I want to become an electrician because I was told electricians get to hang out with a stripper, mount boxes, and pull their own wire all day. All jokes aside I want to become an electrician because....yada yada yada."


AVOID ALL JOKES, some of these guys amy be uptight "A"-holes. or Jesus freaks or who knows. Keep it professional!


----------



## RUSSIAN

kylegod said:


> yeah I guess it is. Is it normal though for a drug test the night of your interview. I can't see how it would be


Every local is different, but I took my drug test the Friday before I started school. LONG after my interview, and a couple weeks after my orientation


----------



## randomkiller

brian john said:


> AVOID ALL JOKES, some of these guys amy be uptight "A"-holes. or Jesus freaks or who knows. Keep it professional!


I had just come off active duty when I had my interview and I joked that my last job was killing people and the benefits were not up to theirs, so I wanted to jump ship and move over to the IBEW. Some of the guys seemed not so impressed with me but, I don't think any of them wanted me coming by to see them if I didn't make the cut.


----------



## Whitechoco

I just recieved the letter in the mail today scheduling my interview on July 16th. I called my local union to confirm that I would be there. The lady that I spoke to on the phone lowered her voice and said " I fully expect you to walk out of here as an apprentice. " 
I was a little caught off guard. I asked her why she was saying that. She told me that of all of the applicants for the year, I scored the highest on the aptitude test! 
Man, I was on cloud nine all day!!! Anyways, pending a total melt down during the interview process, and god willing, I will be starting my apprenticeship this fall.
I've been kind of going over some of the possible questions and trying to prepare for them mentally.


----------



## Ecopat

randomkiller said:


> I had just come off active duty when I had my interview and I joked that my last job was killing people and the benefits were not up to theirs, so I wanted to jump ship and move over to the IBEW. Some of the guys seemed not so impressed with me but, I don't think any of them wanted me coming by to see them if I didn't make the cut.


 
I bet they didnt, I can imagine their conversation after you left the room. :thumbup:


----------



## surfbh

Whitechoco said:


> I just recieved the letter in the mail today scheduling my interview on July 16th. I called my local union to confirm that I would be there. The lady that I spoke to on the phone lowered her voice and said " I fully expect you to walk out of here as an apprentice. "
> I was a little caught off guard. I asked her why she was saying that. She told me that of all of the applicants for the year, I scored the highest on the aptitude test!
> Man, I was on cloud nine all day!!! Anyways, pending a total melt down during the interview process, and god willing, I will be starting my apprenticeship this fall.
> I've been kind of going over some of the possible questions and trying to prepare for them mentally.


In my local in FL, they take almost everyone in the apprenticeship. And only about 25-30% have survived to the third year for a variety of reasons. Anyways, since you did good on the test and you are a CW2 according to your profile, you should be a shoe in for sure. Just dress decent and be respectful!


----------



## randomkiller

Ecopat said:


> I bet they didnt, I can imagine their conversation after you left the room. :thumbup:


Anytime I was at a meeting or any function where I ran into one of those guys, they always made a point of making their way over to shake hands and say hello.


----------



## Ecopat

randomkiller said:


> Anytime I was at a meeting or any function where I ran into one of those guys, they always made a point of making their way over to shake hands and say hello.


:laughing: I guess you sure made the right impression Random. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller

Ecopat said:


> :laughing: I guess you sure made the right impression Random. :thumbsup:


You had to see the looks on guys faces over the years anytime I pulled out a Kabar from my toolbag on a job to cut something. Now I just keep one in the cab of the truck.


----------



## Ecopat

randomkiller said:


> You had to see the looks on guys faces over the years anytime I pulled out a Kabar from my toolbag on a job to cut something. Now I just keep one in the cab of the truck.


 
I'll bet it was a picture, what kind of Kabar do you use for work?


----------



## randomkiller

Ecopat said:


> I'll bet it was a picture, what kind of Kabar do you use for work?


I used to carry the standard issue blued steel full size, now I have the newest tanto tip version in stainless, it lives in the sheath on the back of the passenger side head rest in my work truck. It still gets some odd looks at times. But then again sometimes I get to work in some pretty crappy neighborhoods in Newark, Paterson, and some other questionable areas, I'd be lying if I said I never pulled it out of the truck to make a point.


----------



## Ecopat

randomkiller said:


> I used to carry the standard issue blued steel full size, now I have the newest tanto tip version in stainless, it lives in the sheath on the back of the passenger side head rest in my work truck. It still gets some odd looks at times. But then again sometimes I get to work in some pretty crappy neighborhoods in Newark, Paterson, and some other questionable areas, I'd be lying if I said I never pulled it out of the truck to make a point.


I have been looking at the FIN folding tanto, but cant decide which is better the drop point or hawksbill, serated or straight edge.

I only want it for stripping big wire & such.


----------



## randomkiller

Ecopat said:


> I have been looking at the FIN folding tanto, but cant decide which is better the drop point or hawksbill, serated or straight edge.
> 
> I only want it for stripping big wire & such.


For that I would go with the straight edged hawksbill.


----------



## Ecopat

randomkiller said:


> For that I would go with the straight edged hawksbill.


 I'll take your word on that sir, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ecopat said:


> I'll take your word on that sir, thanks. :thumbsup:


Ill second his vote, I use the new klein stainless hawkbill pocket knife it works great on large wire.


----------



## tenretni5317

So I found this site while searching for IBEW interview tips. Lot of good questions and answers here..thanks for all of that. I got my letter 4 days ago telling me my interview is next tuesday..i can imagine i'll be nervous. Any other tips on answering questions..or how to present myself would be appreciated. thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## jbrown512

*Interview Score*

I just had my interview last week and recieved a score of 91.58. Is this a good score? What chance does this give me of recieving an apprenticeship?


----------



## headrec

That's a very good score! I would say contact the union and ask where you rank. Its the best way to find out.


----------



## Big R

Call and ask the JATC. Scores differ from locals so that could be a very good score or an average. When I interviewed I got a 66 and that was a pretty good score for my local.


----------



## svt

i am also a 1st year


----------



## baldoman

i did it today. wasn't too bad. but i think i did really well....thanks for all the advice....
3 major questions.
1. tell me about a time you had to do a project where you didnt have the tools to do it.
2. tell me about a conflict at home or school, and you you resolved it.
3. tell me about a project you did from start to finish.

hope this helps


----------



## adrian33773

I've been non-union in Florida for 2 years. Started at $10 per hour and now making $12.50. They have me reading blue prints, wiring 3 phase breaker panels, doing layouts, etc. I'm classified as a helper. Some of these guys claim to be journeyman, and they make $18.00 per hour, yet they don't seem to know half of what I know. None of them carry a card and the non-union contractors don't ask for a card. They accept whatever you tell them without checking your background. So, should I change jobs and tell the next employer that I have ten years experience?


----------



## adrian33773

I've been thinking about joining local 915 down here in Florida, but every one I talk to says they are out of work half the time. I'm a fast learner. I learn in 500 hours what most people learn in 2000. After 2 years, I've read most of the 2005 NEC. I do a lot of studying on the internet. The last employer gave me a test and said "You've been doing this how long?". He was shocked that I answerwd all the questions correctly. I think the rules should be changed so people can advance at their own speed. Some people who have been in this business 30 years are still at level one.


----------



## RxPdarkbox

but, as I understand, the union works alot on the seniority basis. If you have a crap load of experience and know what you are doing, and the guy 2 years ahead of your applies for the same job, despite knowing less... he will get a better look???

I think I understand this correctly, I suppose it makes some sense.... He's paid more dues and more "on-job" experience... but I'm sure if you stay persistent you could get some looks!


----------



## Aaron4686

Hey anyone from local 701 in here? I was just curious about their interview process, and what questions they ask.


----------



## Hard Worker

*Some Advice would be great*

Hey Everybody,
First time posting, but I have been reading this thread for awhile, appreciate all the input. Let me give you my context, and then I would appreciate some input. I just passed LU-112's exam, and I am waiting to be contacted for the interview date and time. Look's like there is going to be some downtime before the interview, and subsequently being picked up for an apprenticeship (fingers crossed). 

In the meantime, what kind of things can be done to both :help your standings in the eyes of the union, and gain valuable experience . What jobs are out there that you suggest for someone with no construction experience to get their feet wet? Any suggested books to read? All advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## electricsnow

Anyone from 702 here?


----------



## pow3rid

Hi, I applied July 2007 at Mission st, San Francisco. My score was 94%. It's like a year and a half still haven't get accepted yet. I thought 94% is not bad, but I guess it depends on a certain local.


----------



## ex inside man

There is no interview. It was booted by the Department of Labor. There is an orientation where you will be bored for an hour or so and put through some physical training which will inevitably leave a few barfing. There is also a drug test so don't waist your time is you are not 100% clean it is a hair test not blood or urine.


----------



## electricsnow

bull**** *** its a urine test


----------



## nevada

i have the apprenticeship interview on april 21st do you know what kind of questions i should expect


----------



## user8640521

brian john said:


> AVOID ALL JOKES, some of these guys amy be uptight "A"-holes. or Jesus freaks or who knows. Keep it professional!


when i went in for my interview, there was two questions, and it took 5
minutes, and i was done.

the first one was "why do you want to be an electrician?"

the answer was, i've decided this is what i want to do with my life, and this
is where i want to do it.

the second one was "do you drink?"

the answer was, if beer counts, yes. 

it was 1976, and different rules applied than do today, but if you come across
as a smartass, you're done. that hasn't changed.

why did i get in? i didn't have any family members in the local, no juice, etc.
but it took the local i applied to 6 months to decide how many people they
were gonna take... and every thursday, for six months, i called the training
director, and asked if a decision had been reached yet.

by the time the interview came around, they knew who i was, and that i 
wanted it. back then, they only took 20 per year, and only one of those
dropped out in 4 years. there were usually 1,000 or so applicants for those
20 positions.


----------



## nevada

yeah do you know how what kind of questions they usually ask at the apprentiship interview in las vegas


----------



## joenate25

I just joined this forum today. I took the apprenticeship entry test a little over three weeks ago. Does anyone have any information about LU 613 in Atlanta, Ga?


----------



## Niemann04

Hi Everybody. I just joined and was wondering if someone could clear something up.

I had my Interview last Wednesday (4/7). Everything went great, the Committee seemed very happy with the answers I gave them. As an aside, when I mentioned all of the grunt work that an Electrician does (i.e. crawl under homes, move around in cramped spaces, dig trenches, work long periods with your arms above your head, walk on scaffolds/ladders, etc), their faces lit up and they all started writing frantically. I guess that was the magic phrase that let them know I knew what I was getting myself into.

Anyway, they told me I interviewed very well and they liked my credentials. However, I have no professional electrical experience. My grandfather is a retired electrician and the two of us would do some updating and electrical construction work at my Grandmother's daycare center. One of the committee members asked me, If you werent to get selected, would you work on gaining some experience and try again in the future? I naturally answered yes, but the fact that I was asked that left a bad taste in my mouth and I don;t know if that means I wont be selected.

I have my Bachelors degree, Im a Marine Corps Vet, and I told them I work 70 hour work weeks, so I think that speaks volumes about my work ethic and my dedication towards something I put my mind to.

Can anyone tell me if Im making too big of a deal over this, or should I prepare myself for disappointment.


----------



## E2B

I think you're being paranoid. One thing that was pointed out to me at my interview was that one of the last things they look for is experience. Everything is basically judged on character and personality, and you seem to fit for both. Also, remember, most don't make it in their first year. So even if you don't get in this year, try and try again.


----------



## chambeaz418

I just recieved my IBEW letter following the interview and scored a 70.6. i was hoping someone could inform what i rank possibly a local 86er?:001_unsure: i understand everywhere is different, but maybe just a rough idea


----------



## Savage16

Ok so tuesday I have an interview for the union, and I am excessively nervous....confident but nervous


----------



## Niemann04

E2B said:


> I think you're being paranoid. One thing that was pointed out to me at my interview was that one of the last things they look for is experience. Everything is basically judged on character and personality, and you seem to fit for both. Also, remember, most don't make it in their first year. So even if you don't get in this year, try and try again.


Well, nearly 3 months later I thought I would give an update. I wasn't placed on the Top 10 of the Apprenticeship list, which means I wont be getting an Apprenticeship this year. They gave me two options to improve my chances and I could reinterview. I was advised to take 2 trade-related courses, or work 1000 hours in the trade.

Well, I was just offered a job at one of the local shops thats part of the Local, and I start on the 28th as a CW-1. And it ill be near the end of the year where I will have reached 1000 hours, and that is just the right time where I can submit my name to interview again. I feel pretty privileged. I went into interview with the Owner and his two sons and they hired me on the following day.


----------



## mts281

I had my interview for 26 this morning. Never had an interview of this type before and was caught pretty off guard by the questions. I think they have just a list of questions and there were three people that took turns answering the questions. There was no hand shaking or anything and it was like they read from a script. I got a call about 4 months ago for a call out but it was a 3 or 4 day call and I had a full time and we agreed that it would be foolish to quit my job to take such a short call. A good variety as to how people were dressed for the interview. One guy was in a nice suit. I myself wore a nice pair of khakis and a polo shirt. They said that we should know within two weeks if we are to be accepted or not. The guy in charge of the apprenticeship here said that they have taken beween 5 and 12 applicants a year.


----------



## amhrdwd1

Had my interview today. Believe it went well. Answered all the questions without hesitation. Should know within a couple weeks....keeping my fingers crossed. Kid before me was wearing shorts, next guy said he won't be ready for a year, and kid waiting after me was dressed like he was going to a rock concert.......for real. I dressed for an interview, nice pants, polo shirt and nice shoes. I also told them that I wasn't looking for a job, I already have one, I am looking for an apprenticeship and an opportunity for a great career. As for experience, I've work in construction for 12 years, 10 of those years self employed as a finish carpenter and wood flooring installer and finisher. Now for the waiting game....argh


----------



## Savage16

had my interview june 22, wore a polo and kacki pants, kept my cool, discussed my extensive education in the field, added the fact i was k2 osha certified, never recieved a letter saying my score, but when I called the JATC a week letter I was informed that I was #2 on the apprentice waiting list, now im just waiting for the call


----------



## amhrdwd1

congrats


----------



## mrsirmrman

Took the aptitude test back in Feb for local 11. Got my interview letter yesterday. Slowly but surely.... I have a cousin in another local, I was wondering if a letter of recommendation from him and my current employer would help? I dont have any previous experience in this career path, but lots of ambition and work ethic.


----------



## proton

i have an interview coming up and am nervous as hell


----------



## amhrdwd1

Dress nice, relax and be honest. The interview isn't all that bad. Several board members will take turns asking questions, usually from a list of questions. Don't show up in shorts, wear a nice pair of pants and a polo or button up shirt, Tie if you like. They are professionals and you should present yourself as being professional (it's a respect thing). Remeber just relax and answer to the best of your ability and look them in the eyes, don't look down or away and don't BS them, they will know.


----------



## Krack826

arichard21 said:


> Well, I may not be starting as soon as I thought I might... I guess I didn't do as well as I thought...
> 
> Right now I rank 14 out of 20. They are only taking 10 this class starting in september, so I may be waiting until NEXT time around. I think how soon someone will start is directly related to where you rank, how many people they take at a time and when the next class is.


watertown or plattsburgh ...when i went this week for my interview in watertown the guy said there were two separate lists i was the first interveiw of the day out of 16 applicants


----------



## brian john

Krack826 said:


> watertown or plattsburgh ...when i went this week for my interview in watertown the guy said there were two separate lists i was the first interveiw of the day out of 16 applicants


Is there work in Watertown? At Alcoa?

My mother was from Watertown, she left in the late 30's due to the lack of work.


----------



## Krack826

ya apparently there is. the class that i will hopefully be in starts in september and this is the second cycle in a row 22 were supposed to take the test in plattsburgh only 9 showed up and out of that only 5 got an interview like i said there were 16 applicants all together at the watertown location interviewing and i went first out of everybody


----------



## Krack826

brian john said:


> Is there work in Watertown? At Alcoa?
> 
> My mother was from Watertown, she left in the late 30's due to the lack of work.


i had a lot of family that did the same but apparently they are making a come back i say apparently because i am from plattsburgh about 3 hrs away the local 910 office is located there


----------



## BillieJo

Hey guys! I'm a few months from graduating high school and plan to become and electrician. I'm still deciding whether to apply with IBEW or ABC Electrical. I was wondering, what are some interview questions and good answers for them?


----------



## MortallyWounded

BillieJo said:


> Hey guys! I'm a few months from graduating high school and plan to become and electrician. I'm still deciding whether to apply with IBEW or ABC Electrical. I was wondering, what are some interview questions and good answers for them?


I haven't even taken the aptitude test yet, let alone the interview, so I can't tell you exactly what to expect. But from what I've been reading on this thread, everything mentioned by those who are long past it are saying the same thing that I've experienced in every other job interview since high school (that was 17 years ago.)

There is no magic list of questions. You can study for the aptitude test. But you can't study for an attitude test. No interviewer (and there will be multiple interviewers) is going to just go through a list of questions and look for right or wrong answers. They're looking at your attitude, to see if you have good work ethic, if you're responsible, dedicated, willing to do the nasty stuff, and going to be happy doing it.

Read this thread in its entirety. Whether you're applying to be an electrician, an astronaut, a farmhand or a firefighter, the correct answer is often similar to "whatever it takes." If that means getting your hands cut up from reaching into some confined spaces to twist that wirenut 1/16th of a turn at a time, or wallowing in a ditch in the freezing rain filling with cold water and snow while wiring a pump, or climbing a 30' ladder through a tree infested with honey badgers and green hornets' nests, then fine. Tell them you are willing to do that. I get the feeling that being an apprentice electrician is like five years of boot camp.


----------



## Stoneage

Subd so I can read through it all later on, waiting on test results and an interview date!


----------



## quezadaq

on the same boat, but it should be easy if you really want to do well!


----------



## Tundraak

Hello! I applied for an Inside Wireman apprenticeship with IBEW. I have no experience in electrical work other than home projects, but I have a long technical work history in IT. I am looking forward to learning more of the trade! Also, I am curious if other union apprentices can give me tips for the interview as a FEMALE. I am a rough and tuff gal but I want to know how much I need to emphasize that. Also, what the heck should I wear to the interview?!? I am a carhart wearing kind of gal but I have read on here that professional is the way to go. Thoughts?


----------



## Gound fault

Tundraak said:


> Hello! I applied for an Inside Wireman apprenticeship with IBEW. I have no experience in electrical work other than home projects, but I have a long technical work history in IT. I am looking forward to learning more of the trade! Also, I am curious if other union apprentices can give me tips for the interview as a FEMALE. I am a rough and tuff gal but I want to know how much I need to emphasize that. Also, what the heck should I wear to the interview?!? I am a carhart wearing kind of gal but I have read on here that professional is the way to go. Thoughts?


Cool, a women electrician. Just be yourself sweetie. Dress sharp like any other interview and you would be fine.


----------



## mainejakes

Big R said:


> I have the interview coming up. I understand it is a comittee interview - I have never done an interview like that before. Any tips and what kinds of questions should I be prepared for.


part of it cant be studied for- they want to see if you seem like a functioning human being. i know that sounds catty, but im not trying to be. a lot of people are drawn to the trades because they grew up blue collar. and a lot of them can barely form a sentence or solve a problem.

best thing you can do is make eye contact, speak clearly and not say "uh" a lot.


----------



## KMo2010

Tundraak said:


> Hello! I applied for an Inside Wireman apprenticeship with IBEW. I have no experience in electrical work other than home projects, but I have a long technical work history in IT. I am looking forward to learning more of the trade! Also, I am curious if other union apprentices can give me tips for the interview as a FEMALE. I am a rough and tuff gal but I want to know how much I need to emphasize that. Also, what the heck should I wear to the interview?!? I am a carhart wearing kind of gal but I have read on here that professional is the way to go. Thoughts?


 be yourself and ask questions! I wore khakis and a polo when I did my interview and it was pretty cool. Where did you apply at?


----------



## liningers7

Does anyone have any tips as in what questions I should be asking /questions I'll be asked ?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## cattywampus

two of questions they asked me:

1. "tell me about a time that you completed a project from start to finish." this one kind of stumped me so I came up with something and fudged the details.

2. "what do you think an electrician does?" maybe they asked me because I have no construction experience and I have a degree in Journalism. they probably thought I was not ready to sweat, stand on ladders all day, get dirty, sweat, carry heavy stuff all day, crawl around in tunnels, sweat, and work long hours in harsh weather and sweat my tail off. they were partially right, but I have stuck with it for a few months so far.


----------



## liningers7

What's the best way to answer the question "what do you think an electrician does?"

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Canadian sparky

Checking people's shorts ......


----------



## liningers7

Hahaha 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Ssaechao

Tundraak said:


> Hello! I applied for an Inside Wireman apprenticeship with IBEW. I have no experience in electrical work other than home projects, but I have a long technical work history in IT. I am looking forward to learning more of the trade! Also, I am curious if other union apprentices can give me tips for the interview as a FEMALE. I am a rough and tuff gal but I want to know how much I need to emphasize that. Also, what the heck should I wear to the interview?!? I am a carhart wearing kind of gal but I have read on here that professional is the way to go. Thoughts?


i just got my score and got 93.5, not sure where i stand yet.

i had interview last week, all i can say is be presentable, make sure your well rounded when answering questions. try not to use same situations for answer. prepare by thinking of previous jobs, or real life situations, you will definitely be asked. also keep in mind you are not the only one being interviewed so keep it short. try not to wear dresses or skirts, for interview. 

hopefully this helps.


----------



## Ssaechao

liningers7 said:


> What's the best way to answer the question "what do you think an electrician does?"
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using electriciantalk.com mobile app


"an electrician is a person who specializes in his trade, a person who regardless what mother nature throws at him, completes his task. wether it is 40 feet up on a ladder, or ten feet down in a flooded ditch, no matter if it is damp and dark, small crawl spaces. 110 degrees in the attic. he is a specialist who is given a task, then takes extra measures if needed to complete task."

that was my definition of an electrician.

hope it helps..


----------



## Dietrying212

Big R said:


> I have the interview coming up. I understand it is a comittee interview - I have never done an interview like that before. Any tips and what kinds of questions should I be prepared for.


How long did it take you to get a letter from the union letting you know you qualify?


----------



## wvkatfish

Just returned from IBEW Interview in Wheeling, WV local 141, was told that they would compile an average score, from interview and I would be placed on hiring list, they said there is no specific number for list i.e. 14 of 20, what does this mean??


----------



## tktk88

Big R said:


> I have the interview coming up. I understand it is a comittee interview - I have never done an interview like that before. Any tips and what kinds of questions should I be prepared for.



Hi, I noticed you are in MN! I recently had an interview at Minneapolis JATC and was placed 50ish out of 175...which is top 30%. Do you think I would get in by end of the year? :001_huh: or am i not even close...


----------



## Dillinger4

tktk88 said:


> Hi, I noticed you are in MN! I recently had an interview at Minneapolis JATC and was placed 50ish out of 175...which is top 30%. Do you think I would get in by end of the year? :001_huh: or am i not even close...


Depends on how many open slots there are.


----------



## spydrpunk182

Hobbies, they aked me what my hobbies were if any... try and find out what kind of sport teams your local has and hopefully you already play those sports or would be in trestles in playing for the local... we have a bowling, golf, and softball team...


----------



## kyle.daniels

Does anyone know if an interview score of 92 is good for the 569 ibex


----------



## kyle.daniels

Is an interview score of 92 good for the local 569 ibew


----------



## Sharpski

I re-interview in early February at lu58. I've completed three trade related classes since last interview a year ago. I know some apprentices are being laid off right now because of a slow work. I've talked to current apprentices and union members that tell to remain hopeful and positive. I'm dead set on getting in because I know what it can do for my life and future. Is a suit too much to wear? Any helpful feedback much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LGLS

A suit is never a bad idea at an interview.


----------



## Sharpski

Thanks islandguy. Didn't know if they was over the top. I wore a dress shirt and khakis last year but I saw a couple people in suits waiting to be interviewed


----------



## cbaez2324

*Interview score*

I just finished my interview with the apprenticeship committee and received a score of 98.15. How long does it normally take for somebody to get called for employment with that score? I live in northern CA if that helps

thanks


----------



## OldRookie

cbaez2324 said:


> I just finished my interview with the apprenticeship committee and received a score of 98.15. How long does it normally take for somebody to get called for employment with that score? I live in northern CA if that helps thanks


Great score. Congrats! From what I've been by people at the training center, to folks in the trade, it really depends on the job outlook. Not much help, I know, but that's the way it is. Which local did you interview with?


----------



## cbaez2324

Thanks appreciate the response, I applied at the 617 local in San Mateo


----------



## cbaez2324

*score but no rank*

I recently got a overall score on my interview of 98.15 but did not mention a rank. is that bad?


----------



## Huey8817

That is not bad at all you should get a call soon because san mateo has a lot of projects coming up soon and it's slow right now but things should pick up soon mid March or April I know they are doing something for Google and apple be patient


----------



## TheWiz

One thing that I can not say enough with questions like this is.... There is no set amount of time until you get called in based off of your score. Now obviously the higher your score the better but you also have to take into account:
1. How many people have higher scores than you?
2. Amount of requests from contractors. (no request for apprentices means no new apprentice typically, some locals will get guys started on classes even though they aren't assigned to a contractor but don't count on it.)
3. How many guys are currently working indentured as helpers, waiting for an opening. (some locals give preference to them, and in my opinion they should unless they are not worthy).

All in all just do your best in the interview, show interest, and hope that your local is a busy local. :thumbsup:


----------



## dherm7

I have an interview on the 18 of April with local 56, I currently am taking part two of a certificate night class (industrial electricity) on my own, any idea if that would help me out(credential wise) I have no experience at all just what I've learned from the class. Thanks!


----------

